# My Wolfman Costume Build



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good SB, looking forward to your next vid or pics.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Whoa, did you say Wolfman Costume? You have my full support...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The mask I had made arrived today. Pics soon.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm confused. The mask you "made" arrived today? Not sure I understand...but I'm looking forward to seeing it. Looks like its going to be a GREAT costume. By-the-way...I'm partial to the classic Universal Monster films too.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great so far! 
Hail lon Chaney Jr!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> I'm confused. The mask you "made" arrived today? Not sure I understand...but I'm looking forward to seeing it. Looks like its going to be a GREAT costume. By-the-way...I'm partial to the classic Universal Monster films too.



o, the mask I "had" made. It was a discontinued piece by Specter Studios. I contacted them to see if they still had any of the molds left and they did. It was an extra $15 charge for it being a special order, but it was so worth it.


This particular costume isn't going to be Chaney, but an updated rendition of the wolfman design. I've already done the Chaney wolfman. ;-)


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Photos man, photos!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a blurry teaser picture for ya! LOL


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh...was expecting a more humanoid look...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Oh...was expecting a more humanoid look...



Something more like this?











Yeah, this is my classic. The one I'm currently working on is a more brutal version. The mask snout isn't as long as other "werewolf" masks out there. This was more of a mix of styles in my eyes.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm actually surprised. I expected something that looked more "Wolf-Man" then "Wolf-Wolf." I do really do like your "classic" looking "Wolf-Man." Would love to do one of those myself. Is that on of the new masks?

Looking forward to seeing more of your new "brutal" one.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Curious how you did the hands on that "classic" one. You got any tuts on that one?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Those are actually just cheap costume gloves. Latex upper part with a nylon glove underneath.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

The "blurry" makes it even spookier!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a video I did showing the mask and hands I plan on using for my costume.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Very COOL! I'm diggin the look. Can't wait to see it all put together.

Although I'm still very partial to the "classic" look.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

The video for the upper body is uploading to youtube now. Should have it posted in a few hours.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Lookin REALLY good!


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Sooo! You've inspired me. I just placed my order with Specter Studios. And I can verify that they were just great to work with. Very helpful. Quick to respond! And from what it sounds like, I should have my mask and gloves within about 8 days or so. So I am totally pumped. I plan on wearing them at the Midwest Haunters Convention. W00T!!

Now I just need to follow your tutorial and make the feet and undershirt like you have.

Ummm where did you get those feet tops at again? You gotta link?

Opps never mind. I located it. BillyBob right?

http://www.amazon.com/Billy-Bob-Pro...d=1399571772&sr=8-1&keywords=werewolf+sandals


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I just realized you're just next door in Warren! Cool, I'm in Akron.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep, those are the ones I used. I removed the hair which just comes right off.


One day I want to make it to Mid West. Which werewolf mask did you get? This one or their current one? I think it only took a total of 2 weeks to have them make it and it show up on the door step. They're just in Pittsburgh.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

This is going to be my first time at MHC. My wife and I are really looking forward to it. Ok...I'm really looking forward to it. 

I ordered the same one that you have. I like the look better then their new version. Like you said, a bit more "human" looking. Shorter snot and such. So after work I'm going to have to head over to the JoAnn Fabrics and pick up some fake fur and get started on the body shirt. BTW, what are you using to create your video? It looks really good. I've been batting around the idea to start a YouTube channel myself showing off the my build for this year.

Can't wait to see what you've got next coming up! Probably something else I'll want to tackle. LOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually just use my camera. It has a video option on it. For editing and what not I use Windows Movie Maker. 


The next step will be the legs. I'm running out to get some compression pants and more fur tonight.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been looking into using AVS Video Editor. It looks pretty easy and has a lot of features that Windows Movie editor didn't offer. But I haven't had much time to test it.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Not to hijack your thread, but can I ask you what you thought of your Universal Wolf Man mask? I'm thinking of getting one of those too. Any thought you have on it I'd appreciate. Thx.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I did some work to mine. Repainted it and recolored the hair. The mask itself is nice, it's just not very accurate with the finish work.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Can I ask you how you recolored the hair? And are you using a special kind of paint on the latex rubber? I'm going to order one of those classic wolf man mask too but I'm going to want to make the same changes you did I suspect. Thx


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Acrylic paints, brush and airbrush. I used very watered down acrylic and started brushing it into the hair. Styled as I combed and then hair sprayed it to stay.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Acrylic paints, brush and airbrush. I used very watered down acrylic and started brushing it into the hair. Styled as I combed and then hair sprayed it to stay.


Umm, I don't know if I could be that brave. I feel like I might mess it up...and then what would I do? I might end up looking like an "Elvis" Wolf-Man. LOL

Oh, BTW, got my Billy-Bob Werewolf sandal's in the mail today. So wish me luck!


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Acrylic paints, brush and airbrush. I used very watered down acrylic and started brushing it into the hair. Styled as I combed and then hair sprayed it to stay.


Oh I don't know if I could be that brave. I might mess it up and end up looking like "Elvis" Wolf-Man.  So maybe I'll just pass on this one.
BTW, I got my pair of Billy-Bob Werewolf sandals in the mail today, so wish me luck. I'm going to try your mod for my costume.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> Oh I don't know if I could be that brave. I might mess it up and end up looking like "Elvis" Wolf-Man.  So maybe I'll just pass on this one.
> BTW, I got my pair of Billy-Bob Werewolf sandals in the mail today, so wish me luck. I'm going to try your mod for my costume.



Good luck. It's easy. I did it. lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Those came out really nice. This was fun to watch and the pic of the final product looks amazing! Strong work!


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks GREAT! I hope mine comes out as nice as your's.  Thank's for posting all the videos/photos. Really inspirational.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you guys. The legs were a bit of a pain when it came to laying the hair. Luckily the fur covers itself pretty good. I'll be doing some good, color pics, as well as a video reveal soon as the weather breaks. Noting but rain right now. :-(


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

BTW, where did you get the fur at? I've been to two JoAnn Fabrics stores in the area and neither one had any of the "long hair" fur in stock. They have short teddy bear fur but nothing that will work for a Werewolf! LOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

JoAnns. LOL It's the only fabric store in the area.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess I'll have to try the main office in Hudson. They should have some "I'd hope." LOL


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! I just got notification that my Werewolf mask and gloves/arms have been shipped! Talk about fast service from Specter Studios! Those guys have been great to deal with. Thanks again for recommending them. Ordered on 05-08 and shipped to me on 05-15 (8 days just like they said). And that's including the weekend. Way-to-go Specter Studios!

http://specter-studios.com/cart/


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> WOW! I just got notification that my Werewolf mask and gloves/arms have been shipped! Talk about fast service from Specter Studios! Those guys have been great to deal with. Thanks again for recommending them. Ordered on 05-08 and shipped to me on 05-15 (8 days just like they said). And that's including the weekend. Way-to-go Specter Studios!
> 
> http://specter-studios.com/cart/



Yep. It's a shame they have announced they are closing their doors in July. Tomorrow is the last day they are accepting orders.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!! Really?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME!! Really?



Yep. They announced it on their Facebook page and have a notice on their site. Shame.

I did get in one last order for their Yeti mask.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Got my Werewolf mask and glove today, and all I can say is WOW! They knocked it out of the park. Such craftsmanship. I am extremely proud to own these. It is really too bad that they have decided to close up shop. But thanks again Shadowbat for all the info, I'm glad I was able to pick these up.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

ActionJax said:


> Got my Werewolf mask and glove today, and all I can say is WOW! They knocked it out of the park. Such craftsmanship. I am extremely proud to own these. It is really too bad that they have decided to close up shop. But thanks again Shadowbat for all the info, I'm glad I was able to pick these up.



The wolf arms are great aren't they? lol


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Lovein the whole look. The mask is even better design then I'd imagined. Really like the shorter snot. and the gloves are the best. I really don't need to do anything else for this costume if I didn't want to. (Of course I will)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My Yeti showed up today, with a surprise  , and I'm loving this thing. They included a nice little personal note with it which made this final transaction a great one. I'll be posting pics of it soon.


The weather is supposed to clear up tomorrow and Monday. I'm hoping that one of those 2 evenings I can get some out door shots of the werewolf.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

So, I'm still having trouble finding the same color fur from my costume. I took a glove with me and I have now tried four different stores (Joann Fabrics, Michaels, Pat Catan's) and can't locate it. Did your fur match up exactly or was it just close/similar? I'm worried that it won't look correct besides each other. 

If your material was the same I may need to drive to Warren and get some.

So when we going to get to see some more of this build? And I'd love to see that Yeti mask and how your son's Creature is coming along.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It's not exact, but it close enough. 

I was just talking to my son today about how we need to get the final video done for The Wolfman. 

The Creature build is slow. It's mostly due to him not staying home long enough to do anything on it. I told him, unless you want to spend the time, then it won't get done. 


The Yeti mask, well......................











Still want to do a video review of it.

Time just has not been on my side lately.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh WoW! I love that Yeti mask! Looks great!

So I have been finding the correct fur that you used. LOL I just didn't know if it was exact enough. I guess I could use it. but don't you have issues with the look between the mask, arms and chest? I laid the gloves down with the material at Joann's and it really was strikingly different to my eyes. If you get a chance take a detailed photo for me so I can see what they really look like together. 

Thanks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I can do that. Also ,if you want, I can send you a swatch. PM me your address.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, this looks great!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, this looks great!


Thanks, Printersdevil!

The costume is complete but I haven't shown the full, color finished product. I want to do a nice outdoor photo shoot along with a video. I just have not had the time or nice enough weather to do so.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome werewolf costume, Shadowbat.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

completed costume:


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Brilliant costume, Shadowbat.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadowbat, that looks amazing! Great job!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

...and here is the reveal video:


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks GREAT SB! I still haven't had the time to finish mine up yep. But I will.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks. I really enjoyed the heck out of this build. Daylight really shows the color difference in the fur, but I'm okay with that. Now we can concentrate on my sons Creature build.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Krdistie said:


> looking forward to your next vid or pics.


Yeah! Get that son of yours indoors and working on that Creature costume for cryin-out-loud! Times a wastein!


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I think I'm going to do something similar to this. Thank you for the link you provided for the hands. I'm going to have to look them up for my costume for 2015 that I'm planning.


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I guess I should have looked one page back. Didn't realize they were closed now.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Larry Talbot said:


> I guess I should have looked one page back. Didn't realize they were closed now.



Yeah, unfortunately. They had some great costume items.


You can find some of their stuff at certain online costume sites though. Just need to search.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadowbat said:


> Yeah, unfortunately. They had some great costume items.
> 
> 
> You can find some of their stuff at certain online costume sites though. Just need to search.


Yeah thanks to Shadowbat I think I was the last person to get one. Thanks again!  

But it's so disappointing that they closed. They mad some really great products.


----------

